# Viking Spirit Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 18, 2002)

The camp is going well. The first day is done and no fatalitiies! I taught 1 kids class and 1 adult advance class. The camp line up is as follows:

Mr. Huk Planas ......9th Parker's Kenpo USA
Mr. Lee Wedlake....8th Parker's Kenpo USA
Mr. Gary Ellis..........6th Parker's Kenpo UK
Mr. Tim Hartman.....6th Modern Arnis (Me) USA
Mr. Nigel Romeril.....5th Parker's Kenpo Jersey Island (UK sort of)

I've learned alot by watching the others teach. I particulaly sp. enjoy watching the Europeans teaching seeing that I don't get much chance to see them do so.

Hope to update this soon,
Tim from Viking land!

 :viking1: :viking3:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 27, 2002)

Just got back safely. Must sleep! Write review later!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Just got back safely. Must sleep! Write review later! *



Renegade,

Were waiting!

Rich


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2002)

...did they convert you to a kenpoist? (Or a Swede?)


----------



## Cebu West (May 28, 2002)

Why do I get the feeling that ax throwing will be added to the WMAA curriculum?    :viking3:


----------

